# طريقة تثبيت المضخات



## عمر عبدالكريم (11 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخوتي الاعزاء اود السؤال عن (اللايمنت) في تثبيت المضخات


----------



## ahmedelshaer (23 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد المظفر (23 مايو 2010)

تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم


----------



## سعدالله العدوان (24 مايو 2010)

تعديل المضخات اساسي لاستمرارية العمل والمعنى هو ان يكون المحرك والمضخة على استقامة واحدة


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (24 مايو 2010)

اخي العزيز عمل اللايمنت يتم بواسطة فني مدرب وبواسطة أدوات خاصه وذلك لضبط الكوبلنج بين المضخه والموتور لجعلهم علي استقامه واحده تفاديا للإهتزاز الذي يؤدي الي تدمير رمان البلي والميكانيكل سيل ويجب تثبيت المضخه علي قاعده خراسانيه مناسبه لقدرة كل مضخه


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (27 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , اخي العزيز ان موازنة المضخات (aligment) ذات الربط المباشر (coupling) ضروري جدا لان عدم استقامة محور المضخة مع المحرك يؤدي الى مشاكل عدة منها تلف المحامل(bearing)للمضخة وتولد اهتزاز عالي في المنظومة وسحب تيار عالي من قبل المحرك وغيرها من المشاكل الاخرى , وتقسم موازنة المضخات ذات الربط المباشر الى قسمين مضخات ب 1000 و1500 دورة ومضخات ب 3000 دورة , القسم الاول يتم موازنته بالعين المجردة من خلال ربط كبلنك المحرك والمضخة معا وبواسطة قطعة بليت مستوية يتم وضعها على وجهي الكبلنك من الاربع جهات اعلى اسفل يمين يسار تتم الموازنة بحيث عندما توضع القطعة تكون مستوية وغير مائلة . اما بالنسبة للقسم الثاني 3000 دورة/دقيقة يحتاج لدقة عالية وهي استخدام ساعة الموازنة او مايسمى (داير كيج) وهو عبارة عن ساعة قياس بتدريجات من 10 الى 90 درجة ويحتوي هذا الكيج على الساق اللازمة لتثبيته على الكبلنك فمثلا عند موازنة مضخة مع محرك يتم تثبيت المضخة على القاعدة وجعل المحرك يتحرك وبعد ربط الساق على كبلنك المضخة يوضع متحسس الكيج على سطح كبلنك المحرك ويتم التدوير دورة كاملة لمعرفة التثبيت الصحيح له حيث لايكون المتحسس للكيج مضغوط اكثر من اللازم وتكون القراءة خاطئة ولايكون غير ملامس ايضا , حيث يجب ان يكون تلامس بسيط جدا وبنفس القيمة على محيط كبلنك المحرك اثناء التدوير , بعد ان حصلنا على ذلك نبدا بموازنة الجوانب يمين - يسار والارتفاع اعلى - اسفل , فمثلا للجانب ندور الكيج من اليمين الى اليسار على سطح كبلنك المحرك ونلاحظ حركة الكيج فاذا دورنا من اليمين الى اليسار وتحرك الكيج باتجاه الموجب (10- 20 -30....90) فهذا يعني ان المحرك يحتاج دفع عكس اتجاه التدوير اي من اليسار الى اليمين واذا كانت حركة الكيج باتجاه السالب تنازلي (90 -80 -70 -...10) ذلك يعني ان المحرك يحتاج دفع او ترحيل باتجاه التدوير اي من اليمين الى اليسار , ونفس الحالة عند اجراء التدوير من اليسار الى اليمين , ومقدار دفع المحرك باي اتجاه يعتمد على قراءة الكيج اي ان الدورة الواحدة اي 90 تعني 1ملم , و10 تعني 0,1 ملم , و20 تعني 0,2ملم و 30 تعني 0,3 ملم وهكذا . اما بالنسبة لموازنة الارتفاع نفس فكرة الجوانب يتم التدوير من الاعلى للاسفل فاذا تم التدوير من الاعلى الى الاسفل تحرك الكيج تصاعدي فان المحرك يحتاج الى رفع بمقدار القراءة والنسب التي ذكرت واذا كانت القراءة تنازلي معناه المحرك يحتاج الى تنزيل بالمقدار المناسب وحسب القراءة , ونفس الحالة عند التدوير من الاسفل الى الاعلى .

ملاحظة:- عند اجراء الموازنة يجب اتباع مايلي :-

1-تنظيف القاعدة من جميع الاتربة والنتؤات للمحرك والمضخة .
2- الحرص على تثبيت جهاز الموازنة بصورة جيدة للحصول على قراءة صحيح .
3- قبل اجراء الموازنة والتدوير يتم تصفير مؤشر الساعة او الجهاز على الصفر .
4- خارج نطاق الموازنة يفضل عدم الضغط بالاصبع على متحسس الجهاز لانه متصل بنابض رقيق وان الضغط اكثر من اللازم قيد لايعيد النابض الى وضعه الاصلي بعد زوال القوة حسب قانون هوك اي يحدث تشوه وهذا يؤثر على اخذ القراءة الصحيحة وربما تلف الجهاز .
5- ان اعلى نسبة سماحية للموازنة باستخدام الكيج هي 30 اي 0,3 ملم في جميع الاتجاهات .
6- بعد اتمام الموازنة يتم ربط براغي المحرك الى القاعدة بشد متساوي لجميع الاتجاهات لان الشد بجانب اكثر من الاخر محتمل ان يؤدي الى سحب المحرك بذلك الاتجاه .


لاتنسونا من خالص الدعاء , دمتم بحفض الله .


----------



## fokary (27 مايو 2010)

الملف المرفق به طرق ضبط المحاذاه الشائعه الاستخدام
لاى استفسارات ارجوا الطرح وان شاء الله سأجيب عنها


----------



## المصري 00 (28 مايو 2010)

انا بشكركم علي الشرح الجميل والملف المرفق المحترم


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (28 مايو 2010)

الاخ fokary شكرا على المرفق الجيد


----------



## رحمن الله (28 مايو 2010)

شرح جميل ووافي ولك كل الشكر ولكن هل عند عمل aligmentهل يتم فصل كوبلنج الموتور عن كوبلنج المضحه ام لا ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## fokary (28 مايو 2010)

رحمن الله قال:


> شرح جميل ووافي ولك كل الشكر ولكن هل عند عمل aligmentهل يتم فصل كوبلنج الموتور عن كوبلنج المضحه ام لا ولكم كل الشكر



كل طرق المحاذاه يتم تنفيذها والكبلنج متصل


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (30 مايو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدربه عبداللطيف (30 مايو 2010)

أود أن أصحح معلومة وهى أنه ليس كل طرق المحاذاة تتم والكوبلن متصل فمثلاً طريقة الـ Face and Rim قد تتم فى عدم وجود الكوبلن حيث أنه فى هذه الحالة يتم تثبيت Driven Equipment Shaft أى لا يدور ويمكن إدارة Driver shaft حيث يكون أسهل فى الدوران .
أما طريقة Reverse Method فإنها تتم فى وجود الكوبلن وأيضاً عند استخدام Laser Alignment.


----------



## عبدربه عبداللطيف (30 مايو 2010)

A good link explains alignment methods
http://www.makinamuhendisi.com/mech...ing-archives/395-Alignment-and-Balancing.html


----------



## عبدربه عبداللطيف (30 مايو 2010)

Another good link about Alignment Techniques
http://www.vibralign.com/ai/shaft_basics.html


----------



## hany20001us (31 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً ونرجوالمزيد


----------



## اسامة اشرى (31 مايو 2010)

thank you for this gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood explan


----------



## عادل 1980 (31 مايو 2010)

والله جميل الموضوع
شركراً على الإفادة


الله يكرم الجميع


----------



## المصري 00 (31 مايو 2010)

عبدربه عبداللطيف قال:


> أود أن أصحح معلومة وهى أنه ليس كل طرق المحاذاة تتم والكوبلن متصل فمثلاً طريقة الـ Face and Rim قد تتم فى عدم وجود الكوبلن حيث أنه فى هذه الحالة يتم تثبيت Driven Equipment Shaft أى لا يدور ويمكن إدارة Driver shaft حيث يكون أسهل فى الدوران .
> أما طريقة Reverse Method فإنها تتم فى وجود الكوبلن وأيضاً عند استخدام Laser Alignment.


 




ودي صورة تضح هذه الطريقة:20:


----------



## برهان حكمت (1 يونيو 2010)

*ملف كامل عن المحاذاة alignment*

يرجى ايجاد المرفق طيه


----------



## نصرت عمران (22 يونيو 2010)

كيفيه تثبيت المضخات


----------



## نصرت عمران (22 يونيو 2010)

كيفيه عمل الموازنه


----------



## hazimegy (8 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ako (8 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله بالخير موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## مصطفى الزرفي (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا لستضافتي بالملتقى الرائع انشأالله نخدمكم


----------



## eyt (9 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmedelshaer (26 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fokary (26 يوليو 2010)

عبدربه عبداللطيف قال:


> أود أن أصحح معلومة وهى أنه ليس كل طرق المحاذاة تتم والكوبلن متصل فمثلاً طريقة الـ face and rim قد تتم فى عدم وجود الكوبلن حيث أنه فى هذه الحالة يتم تثبيت driven equipment shaft أى لا يدور ويمكن إدارة driver shaft حيث يكون أسهل فى الدوران .
> أما طريقة reverse method فإنها تتم فى وجود الكوبلن وأيضاً عند استخدام laser alignment.


اود ان اشكرك على التوضيح ولكننى اقصد الطرق التى قمت بشرحها مسبقا فى الملف المرفق
اود ان اشكر الجميع على مشاركاتهم المثمره


----------



## جبل الريان (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*موازنة المضخات*

أخي الكريم 
إن السماحية في الموازنة تصل إلى 2 مم بالاتجاه الجبهي و1مم في الاتجاه المحوري axial في مضخات KSB المستخدمة في محطات التوليد comind cycle بضغط 16 بار المستخدمة في التدوير recriculation pump


----------



## اسحاق عمان (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## cappo3332003 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## أصدق أحساس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

سؤال جميل و أرجوا أن الأخوة أفادوك وأضيف طريقة وصعوبة الألايمنت يختلف من مضخة لأخرى حسب حجم المضخة وسرعة الدوران فيها فالمضخات الصغيرة أمرها بسيط وقد لا تحتاج الكثير من الفني أما المضخات مبيرة الحجم ذات السرعة العالية فهي تحتاج الى فني ماهر وأجهزة خاصة للتأكد من ضبط الربط 100% والا يحدث إهتزاز يزيد عن الحد المسموح به للمضخة ويسبب تلفيات وخسائر كبيرة


----------



## سيف طاهر (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## abd_1972 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## midmix (23 أكتوبر 2011)

والله انا ما بردش على موضيع بس انت معلم


----------



## عراقي مثابر (23 أكتوبر 2011)

موقع جميل نستفاد منه لتعلم اجراء ضبط محاذاة والموازنة باستخدام جهازيعتمد الليزر وهو ذو دقة عالية وسهل الاستخدام......تفضلو الرابط ادناه
http://www.shaftalignment.net/xademo/index.htm


----------



## وسام 1975 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

ممنون


----------



## المذود (4 نوفمبر 2011)

الموضوع مهم ورائع ......شكرا جزيلا


----------



## لورنس بغداد (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور يا اخي على هذا الشرح المميز ونسأل من للة على زوجل توفيقك يارب شكرا جزيلا يا اخي


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (5 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الديواني90 (29 يناير 2012)

موضوع جيد شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## الهاروج (7 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على الشرح.....


----------



## سدير عدنان (13 مايو 2012)

شرح مبسط ووافي شكرا لكم ايه المهندسين


----------



## المكي* (19 يونيو 2012)

عاشووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## يوسف عثمانو (8 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## senuors (9 سبتمبر 2012)

تفاعل بناء ومشاركات فعالة
كل الشكر والتقدير لمن ساهم في هذا الموضوع​


----------



## محمد الجفري (19 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وين رايح (20 سبتمبر 2012)

يعطيكم العافيه اثراء كبير .. .

في ميزان حسناتكم يارب


----------



## fokary (21 سبتمبر 2012)

انا متشكر لكل من اثنى على الشرح وجزى الله الجميع خيرا على المشاركة ... فى انتظار الاسئلة


----------



## مناجاة مذبوح (8 فبراير 2013)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## اسلام سمير عبد الر (9 فبراير 2013)

عمل جميل


----------



## ابو سيف العراقي (8 مارس 2013)

اخوان جزاكم الله خير على هذه المشاركات والشرح الوافي ولكن هل من الممكن معرفة الاساس العلمي الذي تم على اساسه عمل ضبط الاستقامة اعني هل يوجد قانون رياضي او فيزياوي ؟


----------



## zaideng85 (10 مارس 2013)

جيد


----------



## تامر بحيرى (30 مايو 2013)

نعم لابد من فك الكوبلن ثم بعد الانتهاء اعيدة


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (31 مايو 2013)

مشكورين جميعا على المشاركات البناءة 
دمتم بكل خير


----------



## احمد محمد الشامى (2 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً اخى الكريم على المجهود الطيب ...


----------



## لؤي الدلالعه (2 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
ان عمل التسوية بين المضخة و المحرك تعتمد على عدة عوامل اهمها السرعة والقدرة ونوعية الكوبلنج
فمثلا السرعات العالية والقدرات العالية تحتاج الى دقة عالية جدا في عمل التسوية والكوبلنج من النوع الثابت ايضا يحتاج الى دقة عالية 
ويمكن عمل التسوية بواسطة المسطرة و الكليبر والفلر او استخدام جهاز دقيق مثل ساعة الاندكيتر او جهاز الديجتال او الليزر وحسب نوعية الكوبلنج
انواع الكوبلنج
المرن . الثابت . المسننات . الشيمز . الزمبركي . المغناطيسي . الكهربائي . ولكل نوع استخدامته وسماحيات محددة في التسوية 
مع الاحترام


----------



## سعدالله العدوان (3 نوفمبر 2013)

العمل المتبع هو(try and error)


----------



## nofal (5 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

